# Hoburne Bashley Campsite Near the New Forest



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone ever been to the Hoburne Bashley Campsite near the Newforest?

Thinking of booking there for our main Summer Holiday as it sounds like the best of both worlds, the New Forest for the kids to cycle, walk dogs etc, and then not to far from Portsmouth/Bournemouth for some seaside fun.

If anyone knows any different, I'll be glad of the info. I have read the reviews on it and they seemed mixed. :roll: 

Anita


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.hoburne.com/park-details...um=cpc&utm_term=bashley&utm_campaign=HS_Brand

Yes I have have been on their Turkey Tinsel Rally and it is a great site.
Lovely showers, Lovely entertainment at night and wonderful food so yes I highly Recommend it.
Although it was dangerous to walk on the road you go out of the gate and cut through houses to walk about and you musnt miss

http://www.list.co.uk/place/20012754-sammy-miller-motorcycle-museum-bashley-manor/


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have been a couple of times when the kids were small in our previous caravanning life.It is an all singing/dancing site with full facilities and pool/bar entertainment etc...

A great site for families,our kids loved it and have some happy memories.As you say there are some good trips out nearby if you have a car-the new forest,Bournemouth,Christchurch,my favourite Poole Harbour and the Isle of Wight ferry is not too far.

We wouldn't go now as we don't take the children any more but I would recommend it for families with young children and teenagers.

Edit:-Check that dogs are allowed,in the mists of time I seem to recall they are not allowed on this site,could be wrong though.

2nd edit:-Just been on the Hobourne site and found this re.dogs,

''Can I bring my pet on holiday with me?
Generally we do not allow customers to bring pets on holiday with them to our Parks although touring customers are allowed to bring along their pet at Hoburne Bashley on a nightly charge, one pet per booking basis.
Customer should be aware that Holiday Home Owners are allowed to bring their pets on holiday with them so you may see pets on the Park during your stay. We also welcome guide dogs on all Parks.''

You are only allowed 1 dog,as the OP refers to ''dogs''it is something to be aware of.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

This site has been used by other forums & clubs as a rally site & subsequently good reports have been recorded.


Motorhomer


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Great site for kids. Yes it is all singing and dancing and it is a great base to get around, either on the train or by car. Realistically a car would be best. 
Locovan is right about the road outside.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Used to go there regularly with the kids and a dog ( who lived in a cage in the awning and only went out on a lead ). that was before it was sold to Hoburne.
Now they have added a super indoor pool complex to go with the big outdoor pool. 
9 hole par-3 golf course as well.
A bit Butlinesque, but the youngsters love it and as has been said, it is within easy reach of so many other attractions in a great part of the world.


----------

